# My son Konner catches an unexpected monster on a 6" gulp



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Saturday it was my son Konner and I having a blast high speed fishing for schooling Spanish...No trolling for us ...the bite was too fun...Anyway wanted to bring the whole crew out on what I call "fish for what God gives us trip"...That means just riding set up for Cobia, Spanish, trout, redfish or whatever we see or mark kinda mission...after riding back to the hot areas from a day before and finding no fish, we decided to cruise the beach starting at Ft Pickens and head East...We saw nothing and being more inshore focused we turned back and eased toward the pass....
Konner was at the bow looking for sealife and spotted a massive school of something....We were in 8 feet of water so visibility was 100%..I was just pulling up to show the huge school of rays to the boys when I hear Konner yell "Fish on Daddy!"...I said what!?...because we were set up with gotcha lures, matrix and one 6" gulp twisty tail on a 2 ounce heavy duty jig head with 80 pound flouro carbon tied to 100 pound power pro....on a 6000 reel...lol...he was not getting away...(this was our monster cobia rig lol)...
Anyway Konner fought him totally unassisted, except letting his little brother fight for a few seconds....it was really cool...Konner also caught a nice flounder at Bob Sykes on the way to spot some 2 legged Cobia at the boardwalk...lol...AGreat weekend leading to an awesome Summer....Good fishin Yaw!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool ! Digging the flounder picture. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Growing up my buddies and I would target rays LOL good fight* they can pull and pull and keep pulling! Good times


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

man, awesome action shots. Flounder, my favorite fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Too cool ! Tell the young man Congrats and well done !


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Son is, without a doubt, a good fisherman. But there is a VERY good reason for this. Son has a good teacher - and a good FATHER!!!


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

Tell the little guy nice job!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Son is, without a doubt, a good fisherman. But there is a VERY good reason for this. Son has a good teacher - and a good FATHER!!!


Thank you brother!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Fishermon said:


> man, awesome action shots. Flounder, my favorite fish. Thanks for the report.


Thank you...We catch and release a lot, but not many flounder swim away...lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

how2fish said:


> Too cool ! Tell the young man Congrats and well done !


I will tell him...thank you...


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep those boys fishing!


----------

